# Baklava



## mjscott

Can anyone help me with spelling Baklava using Greek symbols?
Thanks!


----------



## vachecow

Do you want a recipe too?


----------



## mjscott

No, I think mine is the best! Yeah, sure--I'd like to see the differences


----------



## vachecow

OK....I got it from a friend of mine who moved from Greece.....when I find it I'll give it too you


----------



## walnut

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Do you want a recipe too?


 And if you want to make Loukoumades I can give you that one too.  Ciao, Walnut


----------



## Focalist

*μπακλαβα*

The Greek spelling (and a recipe) are here:
http://winterwolf.co.uk/baklava

F


----------



## dimitra

Actually, it is:

ï ÌðáêëáâÜò (masc.)


----------



## Focalist

Sorry: my answer was a straight transliteration of "baklava", which is actually a Turkish word.

Dimitra, the Greek in your post didn't display properly on my screen. Is this right?

*μπακλαβάς*

*Mπακλαβάς* (with initial capital letter)

F


----------



## vachecow

Oh...    ...I am so sorry....I lost the recipe  .....I guess that I'll just used F's


----------



## dimitra

Happy new year to everybody!!!

Focalist, sorry for the late answer but I was out of office for the holidays and avoided any contact with the computer at home!  So, yes you got the 'baklava' written correctly. I wonder why you couldn't view my message properly, altough it is not so rare for computers in another country not to be able to show other fonts (than the roman). It is like me trying to read chinese Web pages...


----------



## Turuncan

walnut said:
			
		

> And if you want to make Loukoumades I can give you that one too.  Ciao, Walnut


 
Do you mean "lokum", which is another Turkish word? It means "Turkish delight".


----------



## ireney

Turucan no, lokum is what we call loukoumi. Loukoumades is a different thing.

A note to all: it's better to try both the Turkish and the Greek recipe of all our common food-stuff before you decide which one you like best


----------



## Turuncan

Mm, I'd love to try the Greek one!


----------



## Cepkah

Nope. According to me the best Baklava is made in Bulgaria...!


----------

